# Mesa, AZ - West Side Animal Control - F, 5 Yrs, Mange :(



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Awwww baby. Someone love this girl! At least get her out of there on medical foster, please. 


German Shepherd




> I297/A2976688 - 5 YEAR OLD PUREBRED FEMALE. JUST A SWEETIE!
> 
> NOT YET ELISTED - BEAUTIFUL, SWEET SHEPHERD WITH MANGE.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

The poor little thing. I hope someone in AZ can come to this girl's rescue.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

original thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/152783-az-male-w-mange.html

Dup; pls close


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, weird? Sorry for not seeing it. Says Male in the original, too?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

bump!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

:bump:

Poor baby!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

So sad, bump for you!


----------

